# Moving from home where our angels are buried



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Mommas,

I haven't posted here in a few years but I feel you are the right people to ask. In 2008 and 2009, we lost three babies in the first trimester. Our babies are buried in the garden in our backyard and this has been a source of comfort for me. We are planning to sell our house soon and I am very upset by the thought of "leaving them" here. They each have a small stone with his/her name on it that I will take with us. But my babies' remains are in the ground and I cannot change that.

Any advice or ideas on how to cope with this situation?

Warmly,

Amy


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

Bumping this thread to see if you can get a response from someone who has been in your situation. A lot of posts are getting missed since the change over to a new way of operating the site a few days ago. Sending hugs.

Honestly, I would consider taking a jar of dirt from each of the areas to "replant" in the new home.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I like Orm's idea. Take a bucket of dirt from each site and take them to the new yard to help something special grow. 

best,
philomom


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes, what the PP's said, this seems like a good solution and is exactly what I was going to suggest. I believe that's what I would do here. Your babies are always with you, you just returned the physical back to the earth and look at the beauty that rose up! And now you have a chance to take some of that ground with you and and continue the outward representation of what you will always feel for those little souls into a fresh new space; it's another chapter in the continuation of your family's story. Congratulations on the new house and I hope you get exactly what you need to feel at home :hug .


----------



## happilymomma2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jtrt, this must be difficult for you. The other posters really gave some good advice but I can see how you'd feel like you are leaving them behind. Those beautiful spirits are not in that ground, but are around you. Celebrate your move and progress and allow time to do what it does for your hurt.
The jars of earth from under the stones is really a great idea.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Jtrt, I really love the idea to take a jar (or more) of dirt to the new home & growing something new & special. It really could be like you are taking them with you, especially if you make it ceremonious or special in some other way.

I can empathize with your feelings. We just moved into our first home & I miscarried the day we moved. I plan to bury what I was able to save in the ground & plant something special--My mind & heart already jumped to the place where you are now, the day we move (if we do) from the house & what I will do.

Best luck to you as you work through your emotions. But I really hope you can enjoy your new home.


----------

